# Uneven pedal stroke?



## LastCall (Mar 28, 2012)

I've noticed that literally every time I get out of the saddle after a ride my left leg is substantially tighter than my right leg. I've tried focusing on an even pedal stroke but I've yet to break this habit. Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Our anatomies are not perfectly balanced, nor is the way most of us ride. 

Is it your left leg that feels tighter, or a specific part of it.

More info...
cycling history, any recent changes - new bike/ longer, more frequent rides, changes to fit, ever had a fitting...

... might help us help you.


----------



## LastCall (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry if it wasa tad vague! So i've been cycling about 3 months now with no difference in the bike. I havent made any adjustments recently and it has always kind of been an issue. The bike is my first. 

My left thigh specifically is the problem, its not hindering me really but it definitely is noticeable. I most certainly have been riding more lately.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I would start by having an experienced friend, coach or fitter watch me ride, to see if he could see something obvious.

Failing that, the Computrainer is supposed to be able to measure left and right pedal power output separately. That's supposed to facilitate learning to pedal more evenly, and it's supposed to be a lot easier than without having the numerical feedback the Computrainer can provide.

Most people are a bit asymmetrical. If it's just that one leg is stronger than the other, you can address it at the gym. There are pedaling drills too, but people argue their utility back and forth some. Figuring out the cause of your problem would be a good first step though - if it's uneven leg length or a funky alignment on one side, the solution's going to be different than if it's just that you're stronger on one side.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

In this instance, I have more questions than answers, and I think the remedy could range from fairly simple/ straightforward to quite involved. But given what you have offered, I'm going to make an assumption that you haven't yet had a 'real' fitting (or maybe even sized) - and by 'real' I don't mean a pro fitting. I mean a standard fitting, so I suggest that for a first step. 

If I'm on track with that, it's important for you to first find a reputable fitter, then before the fitting, provide specific info on your areas of discomfort and when they occur. 

Since you've offered that you've upped your riding recently and because overuse injuries are so common, I'm going to suggest that this _may_ be an ITB issue. You didn't say specifically where the pain was located on your thigh, so I'm guessing, but the link below may help you decide for yourself if that's a possibility. If so, they offer possible causes (some of which are fit related) and suggestions on how to prevent future episodes. 

I think the first two paragraphs and the section titled *Individual Anatomy* may apply:
http://www.cptips.com/knee.htm


----------



## LastCall (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys! Much appreciated


----------

